# Make a Tiny Batch of Jam with Your Saddest Leftover Fruit



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Make a Tiny Batch of Jam with Your Saddest Leftover Fruit

Never fear; it is a waste-not-want-not time of year because the saddest, bruisiest, mushiest fruit is usually the best fruit for jam.

I can hear you now saying, “I’m not getting all involved in jam. Hours of boiling and temping and sterilizing jars, I’m not Laura Ingalls Wilder up in here.” And you are so right. If conserving and preserving is not your, um, jam, but you don’t want to keep throwing away fruit, let me free you: You can make mini-batch fast jam. By mini, I mean mini. As little as half a cup of chopped past-its-prime fruit can be made into jam. And by fast, I mean usually less than 20 minutes all-in.

How does this magic happen? Well, first off, this is not a preserved jam for your pantry, this is a jam that you store immediately in the fridge where it would last up to a month if it weren’t so delicious that it will be gone within the week. If you aren’t preserving, you don’t have to sterilize anything, you don’t even have to store it in glass, Tupperware will do just fine.

This isn’t a jam that requires you get all sciencey, because you don’t really care if it jells. No pectin measuring, no candy thermometer, no chilled plate in the freezer. This is a loose, slumpy jam that can ooze over ice cream or swirl easily into yogurt as well as glaze your toast or glisten your biscuit.

Even better, it’s not a recipe, it’s a ratio, and the easiest ratio possible. One to flipping one. On your worst day you can remember that. I’m not even going to give it to you in recipe format, I’m just going to explicate.

Take your bunged-up fruit, give it a wash, inspect for mold (there is no saving that stuff, you’re not making penicillin), and chop it up in smallish chunks, no peeling necessary, and dump it into a measuring cup. How much do you have? Half a cup, two-thirds of a cup, a full cup? Great. That is how much sugar you are going to need. Easy, right?

Measure out your sugar and set it aside. Put your fruit into a small saucepan, deep is better, for spattering sake. Add a tablespoon or two of water. Put the heat on medium high and bring to a boil. Stir in all the sugar. Bring back to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and let boil, stirring frequently, until it gets thicker and drips off your spoon in a sheet. It should look, well, jammy. The fruit chunks swimming in a very thick syrup, think molasses or corn syrup consistency. This will take about 15-20 minutes depending on how big a batch you are making, super tiny will go faster, if you had over a cup of fruit, it will take a bit longer.

When it gets to a good consistency, you can dribble in a little squeeze of juice if you have a lemon or lime or even grapefruit lying about, but it isn’t necessary. Let it cool for 5 minutes off-heat while you find an appropriately sized container. Make sure if you are using plastic that it is microwave-safe, that means it won’t melt with the hot jam. Carefully pour your jam into its new home, this is hot sugar and will burn like the dickens if you get it on yourself. Pop on the lid and let cool to room temperature on your counter, and then refrigerate.

That’s it. One plum makes about half a cup of jam, enough for one round of toast for a family of four or two generous PB&Js (Peanut Butter and Jelly). One large peach makes about a cup of jam. And a half-pint of berries or cherries can make nearly two cups of jam. So, stop feeding your waste bin and start feeding yourself.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

That’s so easy. Can’t wait to try it. Thank you


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a black currant and a gooseberry bush without a lot of fruit on them this year. Perfect.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I intend to try this. A good solution to the last bit of fruit.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

If you used oranges and limes would that taste like marmalade.


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

I make jam, but would never have thought to make it from such a small quantity. Got some blueberries left after my GD picked our 3 very small bushes and didn't eat them all!


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you! I live alone and a big batch of jam is nuts! This would be great to dab on an English muffin once in a while.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Great post. Thank you.


----------



## janethugg (Aug 31, 2013)

Not only is your information wonderful, your writing skills are the best! Love your humor!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow...you just opened up a whole new world!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Great idea and very well worth explained. Will definitely try this. Thanks.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> I intend to try this. A good solution to the last bit of fruit.


Thank you I will try this as well. Waste not want not my mother always used to say.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you. I have some sad looking blueberries that will be just fine as jam.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

How would it be like with stevia instead of sugar just wondering


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Got some freezer burned fruit? This same method works for it, too. Strawberries with ice crystals all around. Looks so unappetizing. But made into jam is glorious. Thanks for your humorous description. Who wouldn't want to try this. But not with the luscious, juicy, fragrant peaches in my fruit bowl. Oh no, I won't.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

jeanbess said:


> How would it be like with stevia instead of sugar just wondering


With a small amount, why not try it. Then tell us what you think.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

On behalf of single folks, thanks. Need to try this.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

janethugg said:


> Not only is your information wonderful, your writing skills are the best! Love your humor!


I wish I could take credit for writing that up - however, I am not the author of that wonderful piece. I posted it just as I received it . . . Regards


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you for sharing. I am definitely doing this.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> How would it be like with stevia instead of sugar just wondering


It might not thicken with stevia but worth a try. You could always pour it over ice cream.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Good idea! I'm constantly tossing out fruit with bruises and doesn't look so hot. Now I know what to do with it!


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for this jam Recipe. This is great for just 2 people.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have 1 cup of blueberries. I'm going to try this in the microwave and see how it turns out.


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi! I had some raspberries packed in two cup packages in my freezer, thawed them added half a cup of
blueberries fresh picked, added the water and the sugar cut back to 2 cups. When ready to add lemon I didn't have any so I used a half jigger of lemoncello. Of course, the alcohol cooks off but not the lemon flavor. I could hardly wait for it to cool to put it on some toast. It is a perfect recipe. Thank You for sharing it!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

jestsat said:


> Hi! I had some raspberries packed in two cup packages in my freezer, thawed them added half a cup of
> blueberries fresh picked, added the water and the sugar cut back to 2 cups. When ready to add lemon I didn't have any so I used a half jigger of lemoncello. Of course, the alcohol cooks off but not the lemon flavor. I could hardly wait for it to cool to put it on some toast. It is a perfect recipe. Thank You for sharing it!


Oh!...that sounds delicious!!!...When I try this, whether or not I have a lemon, I'm using Limoncello!!!...I have a large bottle of it in my freezer right now!!!!


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

Many thanks. Always buying too much. Looks so good in the store. Won't have to throw it away anymore. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------

